

Ask HN: Is there a way to disable JavaScript popups asking for my email? - pixelperfect

I&#x27;m getting very tired of this design fad. The only true difference between these and &quot;normal&quot; popups is that my popup blocker does not block them. If you are a designer using this technique, the message I am getting from you is: &quot;I refuse to respect your preference to not see popups.&quot; I used to just exit out of these, but now I fill them in with fake email addresses whose names express my anger.<p>Sorry to rant, genuinely interested in knowing if there is some way to block these, and how other people feel about them.
======
ikeboy
Could you give an example of a site that gives you these? I don't recall
seeing anything like that with my collection of ad-blockers.

Also, install umatrix
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5matrix/ogfcm...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5matrix/ogfcmafjalglgifnmanfmnieipoejdcf?hl=en)

------
pwg
NoScript: [https://noscript.net/](https://noscript.net/)

Run in default deny mode, and the JS based ones won't appear anymore.

Also, in most instances, if you do get one, you can open developer tools, find
the DOM node of the "popup", and delete that part of the DOM tree, and the
"popup" will disappear.

